# '75 Fleetwing Tigercat



## nycet3 (Mar 2, 2018)

I posted this 1975 Murray made Fleetwing Tigercat with replacement parts in an earlier thread. I've had it since new. Got it for my eighth birthday. Stayed up late watching The Streets of San Francisco till my folks arrived home with it.

Luckily the original wheels, cranks, chainring and kickstand were in a box at my folks' place. I cleaned them up, repacked the hubs. Will true them up tomorrow. The seat post is soaking in evaporust. Need an era correct chain, and I'm good to go.
Hope to have the bike finished next week.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 2, 2018)

Great Bike.  Great to see you kept it.  Love the 2 tone paint scheme.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks. Also glad I kept it. Made a bit of progress this morning. Seat post & kickstand added.


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice clean up! It looks ready to lay some skid marks down....lol


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 6, 2018)

The fenders are not original. They'll stay until I can find an original set. Add a chain, and it's good to go.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a late 60's era chain from a Schwinn Fair Lady...yours for shipping...pm me.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 7, 2018)

Re: era correct chain
I'd like to hear from the authenticity gurus out there, but if I had to guess, I'd say that if you bought a chain at the LBS, you would not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 7, 2018)

AndyA said:


> Re: era correct chain
> I'd like to hear from the authenticity gurus out there, but if I had to guess, I'd say that if you bought a chain at the LBS, you would not be able to tell the difference.




I bet you're right. Just one of those things. Part of the fun for me is hunting stuff down. But it is slightly obsessive.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 9, 2018)

AndyA said:


> Re: era correct chain
> I'd like to hear from the authenticity gurus out there, but if I had to guess, I'd say that if you bought a chain at the LBS, you would not be able to tell the difference.



I am no AG but it is pretty easy to tell an OG Sedis or Union chain vs a new KMC version from several feet away.

I see your point and at some point it gets ridiculous (original tubes anyone?) but a new chain vs period correct when everything else is vintage?


----------

